
Elon Musk Walks Back Full Self Driving Claims - camjohnson26
https://mindmatters.ai/2019/11/elon-musk-walks-back-full-self-driving-claims/
======
nickgrosvenor
As far as I’m concerned, Musk has earned the right to be incorrect about
previous assumptions because he’s already accomplished so much.

I never understood critiquing Elon Musk of all people.

Aren’t there other people that are better targets for criticism?

~~~
jjeaff
Of those things he has accomplished, how many were even close to his promised
timeline?

It's important, because these aren't just idle promises. They are projections
given on official investor calls.

